
Restaurant has quarantine greenhouses so diners can eat while social distancing - elsewhen
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/07/world/dutch-restaurant-reopen-greenhouse-trnd/index.html
======
WheelsAtLarge
4 months ago this would have been the biggest joke. Now it looks like a killer
idea. How fast things have changed.

